# does it matter if I use anxiety tapes first or IBS first?



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

I was going to purchase the tapes on IBS first but then read that some people now have the anxiety tapes. I know my anxiety level is high and I work in a very stressful environment (Family Court) and know that this is a big contributor to my symptoms being out of control. Should I purchase the IBS tapes first and then the anxiety or does it matter???


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

Hi Maritime,The IBS Program is specific to IBS sufferers, dealing with symptomatology, and related presentations in IBS sufferers.The Anxiety tape is for general anxiety - it is not IBS specific however. Hope this helps,Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Maritime Girl:I'd definitely do the IBS tapes first if I were you. As Mike said, they are specificially for IBS, and since IBS is the main problem you want to alleviate, that's the place to start. Along the way it takes care of anxiety.I did them a year ago and they are great! I'm still purchasing the Anxiety one to learn new techniques. Besides, I like Mike's voice.





















JeanG


----------

